# apples for pigs



## Guest (May 11, 2004)

Is there a limit to how much apple waste I can feed my pigs? We have two little porkers, about 4 months each (bought at auction, not sure of exact age). We currently feed them a mix of corn, day-old sub buns from Subway, my food scraps from in the kitchen, and occasional left-overs from a caterer friend. Today I was offered basically all the apple peels and apple chunks I could possibly ever use, from an orchard. I understand excessive feeding of apples can cause gas and/or diarhea; is this correct? In which case, what is a reasonable amount? We would be mixing it with the other food items.


----------



## GeorgeK (Apr 14, 2004)

Don't know the volumes but apple seeds do contain trace amounts of cyanide. I imagine it would take an awful lot. My guess is an apple core bezoar would cause a bowel obstruction before cyanide poisoning. I'd just toss them a few every day and freeze the rest for the winter treats



Unregistered said:


> Is there a limit to how much apple waste I can feed my pigs? We have two little porkers, about 4 months each (bought at auction, not sure of exact age). We currently feed them a mix of corn, day-old sub buns from Subway, my food scraps from in the kitchen, and occasional left-overs from a caterer friend. Today I was offered basically all the apple peels and apple chunks I could possibly ever use, from an orchard. I understand excessive feeding of apples can cause gas and/or diarhea; is this correct? In which case, what is a reasonable amount? We would be mixing it with the other food items.


----------



## Carol K (May 10, 2002)

My pigs have their run under 2 apple trees, and they consume everyone that we shake from the tree, which amounts to nearly all of them. I'm talking HUGE amounts of apples, when they are asleep and an apple falls, you would think a bomb went off!! They rush out as soon as they here that dull thud of the apple hitting the floor and search till they find it.
I would be certain to start them off gradually, and increase the amounts a little every day. I don't think I could give you a weight that they eat, but I'm sure they went through several 5 gallon buckets each per day.

Carol


----------



## GeorgeK (Apr 14, 2004)

Thats the whole apple, not just the cores, and if they are in the orchard, they are pastured and have access to other stuff like worms etc.



Carol K said:


> My pigs have their run under 2 apple trees, and they consume everyone that we shake from the tree, which amounts to nearly all of them. I'm talking HUGE amounts of apples, when they are asleep and an apple falls, you would think a bomb went off!! They rush out as soon as they here that dull thud of the apple hitting the floor and search till they find it.
> I would be certain to start them off gradually, and increase the amounts a little every day. I don't think I could give you a weight that they eat, but I'm sure they went through several 5 gallon buckets each per day.
> 
> Carol


----------

